# Rifle Sling Give Away



## Chief31794 (Nov 24, 2015)

Everyone on this site has been very nice and complimentary about my work. I will be giving away a custom made, genuine leather Cobra Style Rifle Sling, 44" long (fit most rifles or shotguns), 2-1/4" wide tapering down to 1" wide. This sling is adjustable. To win the sling, post a reply here and indicate if you want a name or initials on the sling (up to 5 letters if you want it in Basket Weave no limit if it is not in a basket weave area) and whether you want a Deer Head, Duck, Rabbit, Squirrel, Fox, Bear, Hog, etc on the strap or Oak Leaves and Initials,  and tell me what color you want, this sling will be made to order.  I'll contact the winner by PM to get a shipping address (I'll pay shipping).  There are some samples below, if you have something else you'd like on the sling, we'll see what we can do.

I'll draw the name on Dec 12 and the sling will be shipped on December 14-15 by Priority Mail and will arrive in plenty of time for Christmas.

Thanks to everyone on this site.

Ken "Chief" Harper
Chief's Leather Works


----------



## Chief31794 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Photo of the Oak Leaves and Intials*

Here is a sample of oak leaves with an area for 2-3 initials or an embossed deer, horse, eagle, etc.  The one on the right.

Thanks,

Chief


----------



## RedRyder (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the chance. 

I would love my first name (Scott) and if I win surprise me with the design.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd love a chance to win one of those slings for my son.. Initials are CGS. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 24, 2015)

This is awesome! Walnut brown,classic 8 point buck, basket weave with the initials JCS. Thanks again!


----------



## tsharp (Nov 24, 2015)

I would like a chance to win one of your sling, anyone be  fine just Tim  in it.


----------



## seeker (Nov 24, 2015)

I would love to put one on my custom made gun.  CDB


----------



## Wanderlust (Nov 24, 2015)

Very nice. My daughter name is Erynn and I think she would love a brown sling with a deer on it. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the opportunity!  My initials are DHW.  The deer head would be great!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## OptimumShine (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow, these are beautiful!

I like the brown in the 3rd picture, not sure what it is called.  Deer head with basketweave and initials.  RTS


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2015)

Very nice slings and leather work, Chief! Very generous off also. I'd appreciate the opportunity. It would be going on a shotgun with a  synthetic stock in Advantage Camo, so I'm thinking maybe the light tan with Oak leaves and initials JAC.

Thanks again for the offer!


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 24, 2015)

I will put in for a chance


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 25, 2015)

Beautiful. ..please put me in. Love the deer head.


----------



## jimbo1187 (Nov 25, 2015)

Awesome work. I was just noticing yesterday that I needed a new sling. Put me in also. Thanks!


----------



## gutterman (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow! Very generous of you to do this. Please put me in the drawing. I like the buck and initials are MTH.
THANKS


----------



## BigCats (Nov 25, 2015)

Great work , thanks for a chance put me in. I'd like a buck with JCH on it


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2015)

That's pretty work, thanks for the opportunity.  BMF I like the black buck one.


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 25, 2015)

Beautiful craftsmanship !  I would be proud to own one!!!  I like the rabbit with my sons initials JCM. 

Thanks


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 25, 2015)

Please add me in too. If I won I will give it to my Son-in-law who is an active duty Army Sgt. He would like the Eagle. Thanks for the opportunity !


----------



## RNC (Nov 25, 2015)

This is Awesome 

Thanks for a chance at one of your beautiful slings .

Oak leaves ,redish brown , JAB are my initials (0:


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 25, 2015)

Beautiful work.

Just like this one and add DWD.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## jimbar (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the opportunity. I like the one on the right in your second post. Would love to have a turkey but haven't seen them mentioned. Initials JEB would be fine.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful craftsmanship, embossed eagle, black, ENS for initials,,,, for my wife,,,, thanks for the generosity, what a nice thing to do,,,, hve a nice thanksgiving,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2015)

I would love a chance to win. Mighty nice of you. I like this one with the initials CRS for my son.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Nov 25, 2015)

Those are very nice sir.  You have a gift for sure.  I too would love the chance to  be chosen for the give away.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 25, 2015)

Id love a chance as well!


----------



## GadawgJC (Nov 25, 2015)

*Would love a chance*

I really like the buck on the red strap initials JEG.


----------



## FromAcrossThePond (Nov 25, 2015)

Great work. Would love the chance of an early Christmas present. 'JGL', with a stag head (open on color). Fingers crossed! Thanks! Joe


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Never had a custom sling...how about one with LMC?  Many Thanks


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 25, 2015)

Beautiful work. I like the one on the left is post #2 with the initials "MAB". Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the oppurtunity to win one of your slings that is very generous of you. I will throw my name in the hat. I like the walnut brown with the deer head with the initials SEN in the basket weave. Thanks again for the oppurtunity.


----------



## mountain cat (Nov 25, 2015)

I like the black one with the buck for my son
BJT
Thanks for the chance to win


----------



## may1501 (Nov 25, 2015)

I like them all and pawpaw always said beggars can't be picky so I'll take whatever design with rp initials  and by the way I'm begging


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 25, 2015)

You sure do some beautiful work! If I win I would like the color shown in this first picture, but with the design shown in this second picture, no animal at the bottom, only the oak leaves, and "TOMBOY" in the middle...

Thank you for such a generous offer


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Nov 25, 2015)

Much respect for the craftsmen and women who take the time to do things right. Your offer is very generous.  If I win, I would like a black sling with a rabbit and BROWN in the checkering. In honor of my friend Charlie Brown, who was my girlfriend's rabbit. He was the best rabbit. I miss him and now every time I see a rabbit, I think of him and it brings me luck. Silly, I know. But you never met Charlie Brown


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 25, 2015)

I would love to be entered as well. I like the walnut brown with the initials AHP in them with a deer head. Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 25, 2015)

Deer Head, BAM! Thanks for the Oppertunity and Happy Thanksgiving to Ya!


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Nov 25, 2015)

*Chief's kindness*

Thanks Chief, very kind to offer.
Dark brown or black, leaves, and "Bob" would be nice..


----------



## phillip (Nov 25, 2015)

Very nice sling // it would make my old browning look good/ put me me in chief//
Thanks


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 25, 2015)

You always post work that shows a true craftsman.
Please put me in for a chance, thank you.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Nov 25, 2015)

Put my name in. Deer head. EJS


----------



## Gecko (Nov 25, 2015)

Put my name in the hat, sir.  Thank you for the opportunity.  It is greatly appreciated.  Mine would be Black, Plain, GECKO spelled out.  Thanks again.


----------



## jsrogers (Nov 25, 2015)

Great looking slings, would love to have one for my squirrel gun.


----------



## SkullWorks5456 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice work my wife would love it KEA and Deer head in dark brown color.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 25, 2015)

Walnut brown,classic 8 point buck, basket weave with the initials JSA. Thanks again!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 25, 2015)

I love the basket weave with buck in this color, only thing missing is CAS.


----------



## IFLY4U (Nov 25, 2015)

Chief, throw my name it the hat. I would love one with a hog on it.
Gary


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Nov 25, 2015)

Would be honored to have one.  Walnut brown, basket weave, buck  with the name Siena in them with a deer head.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow , thanks. Put me in. If i win put THM, those are my dads initials. I know he'd love that for christmas. Those acorns and leaves look really nice. Thanks again.


----------



## WFFISHER (Nov 25, 2015)

Cool! Initials DLB and surprise me! Thanks


----------



## Jason C (Nov 25, 2015)

Awesome work!!!!! I love the basket weave with buck and JASON or AJC... Im not picky though all of them are beautiful!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the opportunity! Brown, oak leaves/no animal, SLP


----------



## Luckybuck (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes indeed.  Brown with deer head/antlers basket weave and RES initials.  Outstanding designs.


----------



## jshaw2025 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd like to enter. "Shaw" on the sling if I win it for my dad.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd like the deer head with MGD on it. Thanks for doing thism


----------



## rydert (Nov 25, 2015)

thanks for the opportunity ......brown with deer head and the name Ryder


----------



## TBI (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd like to enter, awesome work! I'd like the oak leaves with CM.


----------



## ZARA SPOOK (Nov 25, 2015)

Great gesture,,Beautiful work.I like the black one with bear LDM.....thanks


----------



## ktc286 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the opportunity! Initials are KTC. A hog head and basket weave in any color would be great! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2015)

Woooo! That's a nice gift. 
Kenny
Any details will work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2015)

I think to myself I could do that.  Then I look at your masterpieces and go not in this life time.   The basket weave and deer head sure are outstanding.

Hoping for a lucky number to come up.   Thank you.


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wonderful work! Oak leaf looks great with the initials USA. That way if I win it, I can give it to our special guest on the Wounded Warrior Hog Hunt I'm sponsoring this coming February in Georgia.


----------



## Oldernut (Nov 25, 2015)

That's good work I would love to have one.


----------



## kiltman (Nov 25, 2015)

I would love the win one of your slings.  Thanks for the chance.  

Mike Gilmore


----------



## haleyshorses (Nov 25, 2015)

Very nice offer to everyone. If I were to win I would love to have a brown sling with a deer and the last name Spell so it could be used in the family.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 25, 2015)

I would love a chance to win. I like the buck with oak leaves after the initials of GDC. Darker brown. Thx for the offer.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Chief. I would love a chance to win one of your fine slings! A black sling with a buck and basket weave would be amazing, no initials needed.

Thank you for the chance, and Merry Christmas you and yours!


Dave


----------



## dmclain1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow amazing, and thanks for the opportunity. Initials DAM, the pattern could be any one of those!


----------



## kenlr4 (Nov 25, 2015)

Awesome work. Thanks for the opportunity. Black with the buck head and the basket weave


----------



## crokseti (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice offer and great work. Jess for my grandson if you please.


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 25, 2015)

That is very kind and generous of you!  I would love to win!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Nov 26, 2015)

Count me in - a little basket weave would be good - thanks for thinking of us - Dave


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 26, 2015)

I will love one with Lee on it and basket weave and deer head on it


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 26, 2015)

Very generous giveaway. Thank you very much. If I win, I'd like this color/design with the name Mya on it.
Happy Holidays to you and yours.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 26, 2015)

wow---- basket weave - eddy - deer head- dark brown thanks  eddy


----------



## 10mmhunter (Nov 26, 2015)

Very nice thing to do... I'm in!


----------



## getaff (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks I would like to be in


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 27, 2015)

Count me in also. This is very nice of you.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 27, 2015)

Put me in please.
Black strap with strutting gobbler / the name JAKE for my grandson.
Thanks for the opportunity and good luck everyone!


----------



## donblfihu (Nov 27, 2015)

*Leather*

deer with basketweave initials dke


----------



## bowhunter59 (Nov 27, 2015)

I would love a chance to win one of these slings.  Brown, with deer and LRT initials.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 28, 2015)

Please put me in the hat Chief. All natural, no stain or design, just Hornet22 on the neck. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## foxdawg (Nov 28, 2015)

*thank you*

for the opportunity!! If chosen I would love the deer head with FOX on it thanks!!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Nov 28, 2015)

Beautiful work Chief!  Throw my name in the mix. Thank you!


----------



## buddy48 (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow! Those are beautiful. I'd be happy with any of them. My initials are LAV III.


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 29, 2015)

ah PUT ME IN COACH! I'm READY TO PLAY!!! LOOK AT ME I CAN BE CENTERFIELD!  I like the dark brown with hog head and oak leaves. Initials are MAS thanks for the chance coach.


----------



## jatola77 (Nov 29, 2015)

Very nice work I'm in I like the dark one with a buck on it initials are JTL. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## mauserbull (Nov 29, 2015)

Would be honored to get one of those.  KCS.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2015)

My son, Dylan, would sure like to have one of those.  Please enter him in, and thanks for helping to make someone's day


----------



## rebel bruiser (Nov 29, 2015)

*Sling Giveaway*

Thanks For The Opportunity--I've Enjoyed The Money Clip--Initials Would Be WJK--Basket Weave


----------



## bearhunter39 (Nov 29, 2015)

Very nice of you put me in also.


----------



## Harbuck (Nov 30, 2015)

Like this one with a Squirral. Thanks!


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for the chance.  Great thing your doing here.

If I'm chosen I'd like plain walnut color with deer  and name Bryce.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 30, 2015)

One on the left with initials
beautiful work and thank you


----------



## Barwick (Nov 30, 2015)

Very Nice  Name: Tommy with Deer design


----------



## Beretta682 (Dec 1, 2015)

Beautiful work.  Black, Basketweave, deerhead, JCK.  Thanks.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you for the opportunity. I like this one with the deer head & basket weave. Initials WH. If I win this will go to my hubby.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 1, 2015)

If it's not too late, put me in


----------



## Brewskis (Dec 1, 2015)

Beautiful work and generous offer, sir. I would like to be added to the drawing, please. 

Brown - Deer head w/ basket weave and 'JAF'


----------



## SlowMotion (Dec 1, 2015)

Great work. I really like the third picture down. Brown basket weave with deer head. I would want my last name (Judd). That way I could pass it down to my son in a few years.


----------



## mdean427 (Dec 2, 2015)

Beautiful slings sir...I would love the chance to have one of these if chosen I like the darker brown color with the deer head and the basket weave design with the initials AEG. Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## southgaoriginal (Dec 3, 2015)

would love a chance you are doing a great job 
deer head with oak leaves and TBM


----------



## antharper (Dec 4, 2015)

This is very generous of you ! I like the brown with deer head , with Emma on it


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 5, 2015)

Im in thanks.


----------



## bonecollector (Dec 5, 2015)

some fine pieces of leather art sir and mighty nice of you to be giving one away I love the sling with deer head and checkering would love mine to say rhd on it


----------



## ccfrasstchief (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd like to sign up for the drawing. My son Ash would love one of these. A deer head with Ash on it somewhere would be great. Thanks for the opportunity. Hope you habe a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Chief31794 (Dec 5, 2015)

Drawing is closed, I had to close it early, apologize to anyone who didn't get in.  I will draw the number and notify the winner to make arrangements to make the sling.  Any posts after this one will not be in the drawing.
Chief


----------



## Chief31794 (Dec 5, 2015)

The winner was post# 48, JIVARE.  I have sent him an email and provided contact information.

Thanks to everyone who posted.

Chief


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 5, 2015)

Good on JIVARE and also good on you, Chief!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats to the winner, and thanks to Chief for the chance!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 5, 2015)

Very nice! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## mauserbull (Dec 6, 2015)

congrats to winner.  what a fine gift Chief


----------

